# 96 turbo with an auto trans?



## dohman51 (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been looking for a turbo kit for my 96 240 with an automatic transmission, but have been unsuccesful. Just looking for moderate hp gains, maybe 40-50hp. Any suggestions?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

How about the Greddy kit. It's for a 95 - 98.


----------



## dohman51 (Feb 26, 2008)

will the stock auto tranny survive?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

should be fine. i would get an aftermarket tranny cooler just to be safe. any particular reason why you are using an automatic?


----------



## dohman51 (Feb 26, 2008)

That's what the car has in it.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

you know you can do a 5spd swap right? i would recommend that you do that before the turbo kit.


----------



## dohman51 (Feb 26, 2008)

i'll look into that. thx for the heads up!


----------



## schoust (May 27, 2008)

I was wondering the same thing about a turbo and this trany?? Just how reliable is this auto?? I have 190k on my car and it run's like a top! I don't want to risk hurting this trans??


----------



## c3o5nnect (Sep 9, 2008)

It will 'work' but i recommend a 5 spd swap, stronger and more fun to drive.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

autos with turbos are fun too though. theres no loss of boost between shifts like there is with a standard trans.


----------

